# Prn Ambulance and Pro transport-1 merging



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

Mods I hope I am posting in the correct location if not please move my post to the correct area thank you. 



Ladies and gentlemen I was recently told by my company Prn Ambulance in Los Angeles and we are merging with pro transport-1 in the bay area. I know Pro transport-1 has about 160 ambulances 12 or 13 stations and almost 600 to 700 employees. While Prn Ambulance is much smaller than that I am asking any pro transport-1 employees to chime in on how they like Pro transport-1and maybe shed some insight on how the pay and benefits are as we here at Prn Ambulance have no idea what changes will be made as far as pay, Benefits, policies, of vacation and sick time. Some of our senior management along with supervisors and field training officers will probably and have been going up to the bay area to visit pro transport-1 to see their operations but many of us in the field at Prn Ambulance will not have the opportunity. I know we have had some visitors right along on our ambulances from pro transport-1 and they seem like great people and I have had seen some videos on YouTube showing The great support and activities boosting morale and how they operate and the core values but I would like to see if any current or former employees can chime in on the company what they like or dislike about them. 

Thanks 

http://www.northbaybusinessjournal....-large-southern-california-ambulance-company/

http://www.sfvbj.com/news/2014/nov/19/valley-ambulance-operator-merges/


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

In the Bay, Pro is where you start and work until you get a better gig. Always hiring.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

Their management is probably the most difficult group to work with. Pro is union and at every step of the grievance process there is some unnecessary hold up because management refuses to be reasonable. As of late long distance calls are being assigned at the end of people's shifts and shifts are being downed. 

There's more but in general morale is low


----------



## drl (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> As of late long distance calls are being assigned at the end of people's shifts and shifts are being downed.



You mean that's not par for the course in IFT?


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

It is! But calls from Sac to SF in the last hour is such BS. Unless the crews want the OT 
I figure if they have $ to buy other companies they should at least stop downing to the bare minimum (mostly toward the end of the year when people need it most). 

Haha idk why I still care so much. I haven't worked there in almost 2 years


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome to the jungle, Pro. This is going to be nothing like you've ever seen. 

PRN crews... break out your wallets for those union dues.

This one is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

I do not believe we will be having a union PRN ambulance will be remaining with the same name.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> Their management is probably the most difficult group to work with. Pro is union and at every step of the grievance process there is some unnecessary hold up because management refuses to be reasonable. As of late long distance calls are being assigned at the end of people's shifts and shifts are being downed.
> 
> There's more but in general morale is low


See with us we have a lack of ambulances and choose where we get ran during the whole shift and possibly get a hold over a little bit but nothing really crazy legally they can't hold us over past two hours after our scheduled time were supposed be off.  We simply need more shifts to help us run the call volume. If I remember correctly were losing 40 to 50 calls per day it seems like because we don't have enough resources.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

I've never paid more than $30 a check in union dues. Probably no more than 20 to be honest so that should be a concern. Union actually saved and saves jobs. 

Pro seems to have a ton of money so more ambulances and staffing could be on its way. 
Just curious are you guys IFT only?


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes ift but we work with kaiser a lot along with other hospitals. Pro transport 1 just sent down 6 rigs to us that are being painted for Prn. We do Bls als cct rt. we have 4 stations.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

That's insane. Well congrats to you guys I guess.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 22, 2014)

Let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> That's insane. Well congrats to you guys I guess.




How does pt1 pay? What is their policy for raises?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 22, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Let's see how long this lasts...


Would you like some popcorn?


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Would you like some popcorn?



Can we stay on topic please. Thanks


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe: Starting wage up here is (maybe) $11 per hour with per-call bonus and annual raises for FT (2080 hours per year). If PT, it could take 2 years to get a raise. 

I could be wrong... But I am trying to stay on topic. 

As I said, Pro is strictly an entry point into the field although many of the EMTs walk around like they are badasses. Your goal should be to move on before you are eligible for a raise.


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I believe: Starting wage up here is (maybe) $11 per hour with per-call bonus and annual raises for FT (2080 hours per year). If PT, it could take 2 years to get a raise.
> 
> I could be wrong... But I am trying to stay on topic.
> 
> As I said, Pro is strictly an entry point into the field although many of the EMTs walk around like they are badasses. Your goal should be to move on before you are eligible for a raise.


Do you know any details on their per call bonus?


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

Starting out at 11.05
Once you reach 521 hours its 11.75 with $5 per call after 2 $10 after 5
12.50(?) after 1040 hrs $10 after 2 calls $20 after 5
Then 13.25 after idr how many hours...
Night shift and cct is an extra $5 per call no matter what call # it is 

Long distance starts after 50 miles is 10$ and 10$ for every 25 miles after that 

And NO OT after 8hrs 1.5x doesn't   Start until a half hour after the end of your shift. 

Mind you they are negotiating the new contract and I wouldn't be surprised if bonuses went away and hourly wage increased. And HOPEFULLY the OT thing is addressed. Working night shift at 13.25 I took home an avg 1100-1300 a check 



Gordoemt said:


> How does pt1 pay? What is their policy for raises?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

I do not. I looked into awhile ago and listened to the explanation thinking "****, that's lame".


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

The rest of what got shirtz said is pretty much right, there are some lifers there and they are pretty snobby but the $$ is good. Medics start at 22.xx idk the steps since I was an emt but they do not make bonuses currently. (Prob never will)
All this is for ALL locations except for SF. They are a different union (NEMSA) and make less per hour


----------



## Gordoemt (Nov 22, 2014)

Well I am hopeful some improvements will happen at Prn with pt1. I especially hope the pay and bonuses have been a little bit better than what Prn offers now they start out new eMTs $10 per hour I think 11 with experience the call bonus is like two dollars and $.50 per call after a certain goal has been met and is divided at the end of the month between all field personnel. Dispatchers receive $.50 per call Randy but again that is divided amongst all of them.  Some huge tease who have been a PRN for five years make less than some people coming in from outside even if that person came from a dialysis company making 12 or 13 an hour with plus years of experience. Some people were saying their raises last year was seven or eight cents and the only way to get a decent raise on your performance review was you had to score 105% including getting commendations. my only gripe with Prn is there really quick to discipline but really slow to recognize good fieldworkers.

Sorry for the spelling problems I'm using voice recognition on my phone because I'm lazy LOL.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Nov 22, 2014)

Good observation Gonefishing. The clash of the corporate cultures will be something to see. Heck, forget the popcorn. It's time for peanuts and beer!


----------



## drl (Nov 23, 2014)

Angel said:


> It is! But calls from Sac to SF in the last hour is such BS.



Haha, I agree. Worst I've had was getting a San Jose to Roseville call two hours before end of night shift... we even made it into 2x pay due to traffic.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know wgat to make of this whole thing. I can only hope it's for the best. Maybe with the extra money being pumped in to PRN all of us in the field will get a raise greater then 3-30 cents. I believe the time to unionize should be reconsidered. Maybe PRN will be smart and realize it's their crews doing all the pr for them and will attempt to take better care of us especially the emts.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

I think union is the way to go. Just beware. When pros union was voted in, the big supporters were all terminated for arbitrary things


----------



## Gordoemt (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone else have any information on pro transport 1?


----------



## KBR (Dec 24, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> Mods I hope I am posting in the correct location if not please move my post to the correct area thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
Well, I used to work for Pro T-1. I left about a year ago because I had to move. I really enjoyed my time there. I actually miss it. A lot of really good people work there and they get a bad rap because they are an IFT company. But they have the most competitive wages out of any other IFT company and there is room to grow. They are really involved in their community and strive to be the best. Their benefits were decent and minimum union dues. I think it will benefit PRN a great deal to have Pro come in and help them out. They will only help them grow and succeed more. Their COO Mike Gorman is really good at his job and he can really turn a company around


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2014)

Who are you?! The morale at pro is so low right now, theythey now offer retention bonuses to stop people from leaving...
Pro will be good for PRN as long as they operates separately


----------



## fatkid (Apr 6, 2015)

2 part question for you guys in the know.  1) Pro transport-1 is a 9-1-1 transport company. 2) if PRN merges with PT-1, they can go for a county 9-1-1 contract because they can say they have 911 experience.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 6, 2015)

fatkid said:


> 2 part question for you guys in the know.  1) Pro transport-1 is a 9-1-1 transport company. 2) if PRN merges with PT-1, they can go for a county 9-1-1 contract because they can say they have 911 experience.


Neither of those are questions. Are you asking (1) if PT-1 is a 911 company and (2) if PRN merges, would they also be eligible for 911 contracts?


----------



## Angel (Apr 6, 2015)

Pt1 only does 911 in hughston. Which is small and I think they take turns with amr. Pro has zero interest in 911 since it doesn't pay.


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Apr 6, 2015)

PT-1 does not do 911, strictly IFT. They're also a joke, yea they are a huge company but they are a terrible company. I worked there for my first EMS job and thought I was so lucky to get it since they were the first company I interviewed for. Within a week I started feeling like they were the Walmart of ambulance companies, like if you got the required certs, you're in. The people at my 2 home stations looked like they didn't care about anything. On top of that scheduling was always downing shifts. I worked there for about 5 weeks and quit.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, it's not like we have to write legible reports to other professionals that are vital for continuation of patient care, billing, legal and other purposes,  or simple phrasing and putting question marks on questions to differentiate it from a statement is elementary school grammar or anything.....or that such a lackadaisical attitude towards such a basic life skill is part of why others look at us and think of us as simple ambulance/taxi (cabulance?) drivers who don't deserve to get paid more than minimum wage or anything.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, it's not like we have to write legible reports to other professionals that are vital for continuation of patient care, billing, legal and other purposes,  or simple phrasing and putting question marks on questions to differentiate it from a statement is elementary school grammar or anything.....or that such a lackadaisical attitude towards such a basic life skill is part of why others look at us and think of us as simple ambulance/taxi (cabulance?) drivers who don't deserve to get paid more than minimum wage or anything.


Putting=relates to golf and Puting is not a word!lol


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 8, 2015)

D'oh! -_-


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok. If you have an issue, hit the report button. The end.


----------

